# British Red Arrows Presents Their FIRST Female Pilot...



## MA-Caver (Nov 17, 2009)

http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/photos/2009/11/red-arrows-present-their-first.html





  The first woman pilot to join the Red Arrows, Flight Lieutenant Kirsty Moore, center, is pictured with her fellow Red Arrow pilots at RAF Scampton in Lincoln, northern England on Nov. 12.   *AFP / Getty Images / Andrew Yates* 

Awesome that more and more barriers are being broken every day...


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 18, 2009)

artyon:


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 18, 2009)

Pfft! Positive discrimination strikes again! I'll bet she got in on some bureaucratic quota and really is not up to standard ... oh, wait a minute ... what was that job she's doing again? :lol:


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 18, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Pfft! Positive discrimination strikes again! I'll bet she got in on some bureaucratic quota and really is not up to standard ... oh, wait a minute ... what was that job she's doing again? :lol:


 

LOL! Yep the combat missions she flew in Iraq would have put her on a list! 
On a black services humour point, they are known as the Dead Sparrows to the RAF Regt.


----------

